# [btrfs] partition hs ?

## Chr0nos

Bonjours à tous,

je rencontre actuelement un léger probleme avec un de mes disques durs en btrfs:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> StarK mnt # mount -t btrfs /dev/sdi1 /mnt/tmp/
> 
> mount : mauvais type de système de fichiers, option erronée, superbloc
> ...

 

il y à quelque chose à faire ou bien mes données sont elles définitivement perdues ?

----------

## Poussin

A mon avis ça pue un peu ([troll]bah c'est du btrfs quoi [/troll]) mais il y avait eu sur ce même forum (fr) un membre qui avait eu l'aide des devs du FS. Si tu retrouves le poste, tu pourrais peut-être avoir soit des pistes de résolution, soit des infos pour contacter les devs

----------

## sebB

J'arrive peut-etre un peu trop tard

J'avais eu un gros soucis avec btrfs https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-881221-highlight-.html

Un bon dd de la partition endommagée, puis on le cryogénise en espérant qu'une solution soit trouvée.

Mon salut est effectivement venu des dev sur la mailing list et sur irc.

https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/articles/b/t/r/Btrfs_mailing_list.html

Depuis je suis repassé à ext4 mais je me tate a retenter l'expérience.

----------

